# Evotek!



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

Glad to hear it! Now MAYBE someday you will have one within the state of MO.:wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

So many questions here......but I will start with, WHO are you?

BTW, welcome to AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

Evotek is alive and well in south dakota they are selling so fast I am having a hard time keeping them in my shop thanks for the great customer service


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

BadboyBowhunter said:


> EVOTEK IS ALIVE AND WELL! You can check us out on the web or just give us a call. We have 52 dealers nation wide and are picking up new dealers everyday:wink:. Good luck hunting this season and be sure to send us pics. Thanks, EVOTEK!


Does this means you're going to pay your sale's reps, answer your phone and Emails?


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

I would comment on this subject but I will try my best to leave it MUTE.


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

:moviecorn


----------



## Ericn79 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Evotek*

The posts here have me wondering if my new Evotek is going to have the support of Evotek?


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I had contacted someone a long time ago because I wanted to try one out, but there were no dealers near me. I was given a name of a person that was going to contact me. Well, it has been nearly a year or so, with no contact. So I gave up..


----------



## NativeIdaho (Aug 31, 2007)

I tried to locate a dealer on their web site and it doesn't even work???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

:moviecorn


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :moviecorn


:moviecorn

Did I hear a pin drop?


----------



## 125P&Y (Sep 24, 2007)

:uzi::walk::jazzmatazzes::wav:


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

(936)588-2510 

Here is their number. Ask for Tim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Jason Balazs said:


> Ask for Tim.


:moviecorn


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I loved my Evo Stalker. Wish I'd never sold it!!


----------



## truhuntr (Sep 28, 2005)

It is difficult starting a new bow company in a field that is so biased. Granted Evotek doesn't have the advertising budget that some of the Bigger Co's have but the product is top shelf non the less. If you haven't shot one I would recommendt getting out there and finding a way to wrap your fingers around one. I don't think you'll be dissapointed. 

ps. I heard a rumor that the prices were about to drop around 10%. Just a rumor. Not official yet, but I'll let you guys know.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

truhuntr said:


> It is difficult starting a new bow company in a field that is so biased. Granted Evotek doesn't have the advertising budget that some of the Bigger Co's have but the product is top shelf non the less. If you haven't shot one I would recommendt getting out there and finding a way to wrap your fingers around one. I don't think you'll be dissapointed.
> 
> ps. I heard a rumor that the prices were about to drop around 10%. Just a rumor. Not official yet, but I'll let you guys know.


SOme truth to what you said, however, when I ask to see one, then I never receive a call, email, PM, etc that has noting to do with advirtising money.


----------



## truhuntr (Sep 28, 2005)

Cameron,

Just send me a pm and I will personally find a way for you to try one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I got a message a couple days ago that said someone went by the Evotek shop and it was closed up and the phone # no longer in service. True, or rumor?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

There was a lot of people asking info. on Evotek for a while and no one could get a hold of anyone or know how to what following you had started alot got lost. But good luck heard a lot of good out of the ones that had your bows.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> There was a lot of people asking info. on Evotek for a while and no one could get a hold of anyone or know how to what following you had started alot got lost. But good luck heard a lot of good out of the ones that had your bows.


The bows are GREAT; I just can't say it enough, it is a great product. About the rest of it? I am still wondering, like you guys.


----------



## DOGMEN (Aug 24, 2005)

*Well ?*

Tried to locate a dealer on their web site and it doesn't even work. I sent an email also. Havent heard anything in 5 days.


----------



## archery4378 (Apr 21, 2006)

Rome Archery has a 2006 stalker, right handed, 28 inch draw, 60bs that they have for sae for $ 475.00 plus shipping and handling. Give them a call at 315-339-6463. they are open Monday thru Thursday 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm EST, Friday 10: 00 am to 6:00 pm. Ask for Kermit Secor (owner)
Thier address is Rome Archery
1105 Floyd Avenue
Rome, Ny 13440


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

BadboyBowhunter said:


> EVOTEK IS ALIVE AND WELL! You can check us out on the web or just give us a call. We have 52 dealers nation wide and are picking up new dealers everyday:wink:. Good luck hunting this season and be sure to send us pics. Thanks, EVOTEK!


is evotek goiong to the ata show this year?hopefully they can bring some bows that are not used unlike last year,what a joke!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

archery4378 said:


> Rome Archery has a 2006 stalker, right handed, 28 inch draw, 60bs that they have for sae for $ 475.00 plus shipping and handling. Give them a call at 315-339-6463. they are open Monday thru Thursday 4:00 pm to 8:00 pm EST, Friday 10: 00 am to 6:00 pm. Ask for Kermit Secor (owner)
> Thier address is Rome Archery
> 1105 Floyd Avenue
> Rome, Ny 13440


That's about cost.


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I got a message a couple days ago that said someone went by the Evotek shop and it was closed up and the phone # no longer in service. True, or rumor?


I don't know. I was never paid for my contracted work on the web site so I let the web site go down the drain. *That's why nothing on the site works anymore.* As far as Karma goes, the hosting company that hosts their web site recently migrated to new software throwing off all the dealer locater info.
Easy fix but not being paid keeps me from doing any work at all on that site.

*I have heard many rumors but I will only post what I know is true.* I know that I have not been paid what was agreed upon but I can't say that they are out of business or closed...Nor do I care anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Darren E said:


> I know that I have not been paid what was agreed upon...


Oh, how familar that sounds...


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I have kept my mouth shut about this for a while because I at least wanted to "be fair" but I see I'm not the only one who has experienced issues with them. I have had several people e-mail me about Evotek telling me horror stories because I had my name on their web site as the web developer. It got to a point where I pulled my name off of the web site because I got sick of hearing about it. (_No, I won't disclose any of these stories_)

I'm sure they have their own problems to deal with and it's unfortunate that things had to turn out this way because they really did have a great product..."WITH A LIFETIME WARRANTY!!"


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

My wife was supposed to do a bunch of new hats for them and got it all set up and ready to embroider and could never get a hold of them. We did the last batch of hats but havent been able to reach them or heard back since. I am a dealer, or should I say was a dealer as well.


----------



## Darren E (Oct 10, 2006)

shooter444002 said:


> My wife was supposed to do a bunch of new hats for them and got it all set up and ready to embroider and could never get a hold of them. We did the last batch of hats but havent been able to reach them or heard back since. I am a dealer, or should I say was a dealer as well.


3 words for you...

*"PAYMENT UP FRONT"*

I wouldn't do 1/2 now and 1/2 later at all if I were you.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Its been almost 3 months and havent been able to get up with them. Used the brush camo hats they wanted on somebody elses order. Took 2 months to get paid last time.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

*Ttt*

Well I have been watching thsi for a bit and thought I would call them and see if they are still around since I do own the evolution and if I ever needed any warranty work. well I called the number it is still in order but I got the machine only but it said the subscriber could not recieve messages at this time. so I guess the Drama continues. 

So I guess if anyone wants to buy and Evotek Evolution I will have one for sale.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Considering Bill Wiesner has started his own bow company I doubt Evotek is even around anymore.


----------



## Snowcamphunter (Nov 26, 2007)

these people don't answer emails or return calls real well, they ain't for me


----------



## fusion3 (Nov 22, 2007)

I heard a roumor flying around a few proshops that the company has folded. god only knows if thats true though. to me, thats how it sounds.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I've got a new set of 70# limbs for the pro series bows if anybody wants them. Just let me know.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

MitchFolsom said:


> I've got a new set of 70# limbs for the pro series bows if anybody wants them. Just let me know.


Limbs have been sold.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't believe this. I just bought 2 of their bows in November 2007. The American Hunter and the Evolution. I have left 5 messages on their machine, sent over 5 emails and wrote a letter and no response. That's ridiculous for a product that preaches a lifetime warranty. I am not done yet. I will try and get in touch with Bill Wiesner at his new company. I know Jim and tim Glass have been nothing but horrible at trying to get a response from. I guess I'll never give a smaller company like this a chance again!!


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks to me like they are history. Everyone that has carried their bows are cleaning them out. I have a stalker left that I would make somebody a heck of a deal on. I am just glad that we didnt start that last hat order asap and tried to get up with them first. Or we would have been stuck with hundreds of hats for a has been company.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I have go a hold of Billy a couple times...we talked for about 30secs. then he hung up or dropped call!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

ttt


----------

